
Lehman Brothers Moment in China – Shadow Bank Sichuan Trust Missed Payments - kaliali
https://www.scmp.com/economy/article/3091933/chinas-shadow-banking-system-under-spotlight-sichuan-trust-misses-payments
======
kaliali
Bullet points from article:

Sichuan Trust last week apologised to investors for missing payments on its
financial products due in part to the coronavirus outbreak and global economic
downturn

The firms troubles indicate growing risks in the trust industry, which is
often linked to China’s shadow banking system

Any additional links related to this story would be appreciated.

